# The total n00b's cheat sheet to orchids for terrariums



## treylane (May 16, 2012)

A friend of mine is setting up their first small vivarium and asked for suggestions on orchids that would be good for a beginner with a typical int/warm tank. I thought I'd share what I sent them here.

List #1: Beginners start here
These plants are bulletproof, they're small enough to fit in ANY sized tank, they're not especially expensive or difficult to find, and they bloom easily. Start with a few of these beauties to a feel for orchid growing. 

Keep in mind that moist doesn't mean SOGGY, it just means that the potting media or mount shouldn't be allowed to dry out completely. None of the plants on this list like to dry out but they can all handle an occasional mistake. These appreciate high humidity - misting every day or every other day is a good idea, and installing a fan in your tank will help keep them happy. So long as humidity levels stay up, it's easiest to grow small orchids mounted (rather than in pots) to reduce the potential for overwatering.


Pleurothallis rubella

Fluffy, bright green 2" foliage is constantly covered by a halo of bright yellow and red flowers. This one doesn't mind drying out a little bit from time to time, and blooms best under high light.

Light: High / Water: Moist / Size: 2" / Climate: Warm / Bloom: Always








​

Lepanthopsis astrophora

This plant regularly produces clouds of tiny perfect purple flowers. It should be fertilized weekly to encourage flowering. It produces keikis frequently so it will spread across whatever mount or container it's kept in so long as there's moisture.

Light: High / Water: Moist / Size: 2" / Climate: Int,Warm,Hot / Bloom: Frequently








​

Scaphosepalum rapax

The leaves measure about 1" high from base to tip and the plant is constantly covered in 3" flower spikes. It has a slightly creeping habit and will cover a mount or container over time. The flowers are shaped like little vipers!

Light: High / Water: Moist / Size: 1" / Climate: Warm,Hot / Bloom: Always








​

Stelis mystax

This is often labeled Pleurothallis mystax, lots of three-pointed blooms emerge from a plant with paddle shaped leaves.

Light: Med/Low / Water: Moist / Size: 3" / Climate: Cool,Int,Warm / Bloom: Frequently








​

Salpistele brunnea

This tiny plant produces pendant spikes of very elaborate cross shaped flowers. It's a fast grower and very tolerant of beginner mistakes.

Light: Med/Low / Water: Moist / Size: 1" / Climate: Warm / Bloom: Frequently








​

Haraella retrocalla

Relatively HUGE fuzzy blooms on a small, single-stemmed plant.

Light: High / Water: Let dry slightly / Size: 3" / Climate: Cool,Int,Warm / Bloom: Frequently








​

List #2: So you have a little bit of experience?
These plants are also great for fairly new growers, but may not be for everyone due to more demanding care requirements, size, or cost.


Pleurothallis quadricaudata

1.5" leaves on 4" stems produce absolutely huge white blooms about 2.5" high. Easy to grow and affordable, but a little too large for the smallest vivs.

Light: Med/Low / Water: Moist / Size: 5" / Climate: Warm / Bloom: Always








​

Pleurothallis amphigya

1.5" leaves on 4" stems (the foliage is nearly identical to P. quadricaudata above) constantly churn out 1.25" deep purple flowers. Easy to grow, but a little too large for the smallest vivs.

Light: Med / Water: Moist / Size: 5" / Climate: Cool / Bloom: Always








​

Lepanthes telipogoniflora

This one has it all. Huge bright orange bloom on a tiny plant that's relatively easy to grow. However it is NOT at all tolerant of drying out, it REALLY needs to be in low light (the leaves should stay green, not purple) and it comes with a hefty price tag. 

Light: Shade / Water: NEVER let dry / Size: 1" / Climate: Warm / Bloom: Frequently








​

Lepanthes saltatrix

Heart-shaped variegated leaves about 1" across on 3" stems are constantly in bloom. Like many lepanthes, it doesn't like to dry out, it can be tricky to find, and a bit pricey.

Light: Low / Water: Moist / Size: 4" / Climate: Warm / Bloom: Always








​


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Great topic! Now time for questions about my orchid! I have a Masdevallia sp. When i bought it there where a few flowers, now that its been in the viv for a month there hasnt been any blooms. Still seems healthy. Is this an ok species for a first timer or did i step into something too hard?


----------



## Triangle08 (Nov 1, 2012)

This is so awesome ive always wanted to try one but wasnt really sure where to start. time to get one! can you explain the orchid mount? is it simply cork bark with sphagnum moss?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Awesome post. I'm definitely interested in trying out some different orchid species and this will really help, thanks!


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

Love this! Any recommended places to learn about plants or other boards?


----------



## treylane (May 16, 2012)

cmk said:


> Great topic! Now time for questions about my orchid! I have a Masdevallia sp. When i bought it there where a few flowers, now that its been in the viv for a month there hasnt been any blooms. Still seems healthy. Is this an ok species for a first timer or did i step into something too hard?


Most (but certainly not all!) Masdevallias are cool growers - most cool growers don't do so great in frog vivs, so it really depends what species you're dealing with. Also, Masdevallias tend to bloom at intervals every few months rather than all the time, so that in addition to being a new addition to your viv and still in an adjustment period, it's totally normal that it hasn't bloomed yet.


----------



## treylane (May 16, 2012)

Triangle08 said:


> This is so awesome ive always wanted to try one but wasnt really sure where to start. time to get one! can you explain the orchid mount? is it simply cork bark with sphagnum moss?


Pretty much, yep. Basically mounting means attaching an orchid's roots to a vertical surface - tree fern, a stick, cork bark, ecoweb, etc. Some orchids that like to be on the dry side may get mounted directly to this surface, but most of the ones we'd use in a viv would be mounted to a pad of sphagnum or spyra to retain water, pretty much like so:


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Bump.

Where's List #2 ?!


----------



## Cairo (May 31, 2015)

This should be a sticky


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Great orchid information !

You mentioned to fertilize one species weekly.
Any tips on how to do this safely when frogs are involved?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Budda Grow is all organic.

" A blend of bat guano, worm castings, kelp extract, molasses, yucca extract, and humic acid. Designed to build strong roots, lush foliage, and rapid vegetative growth, bring home a bit of nirvana for your garden."


----------



## Tivaj (Dec 30, 2015)

Lucky you....you can get get those beauties... it is hard when you live in the desert...I will try to order some....but I have to wait until the weather cools down a bit in a few months 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Following.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

Awesome post. This convinced me to grow orchids


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Great info!
One to add: Lepanthes gargoyla. Dark purple leaves on the ends of thin grey stems. Most stems are only about 2" long with 1" leaves, but the plant flowers on leaves dangling at the end of 6" stems, and often puts off keikis on those leaves after each one flowers. A decent-sized plant will flower almost nonstop. 
Needs to be mounted, preferably in a high spot so its dangling leaves have room, but prefers lower light. Best tucked under another plant for shelter, it doesn't like high lighting. Keep the roots constantly moist, the air around it fairly humid, and you'll have a happy plant that regularly gives you babies.


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Great info.
What are the to go to Orchid vendors for vivarium's as we know them other then Andy's or Glass box?


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

I'd like to hear where people get their orchids as well. I just stumbled across this site while comparing prices, Ecuagenera - Orquídeas del Ecuador The only downfall I see is they only ship when they're in your country for an orchid show


----------



## Chlorophile (Jun 29, 2017)

J&L Orchids (Connecticut mail-order but also goes to some shows, at least here in the east). Not vivarium-specific, but lots of minis/compact species and they do have a list for terrarium-tolerant species. I have bought from them at shows but not online (yet!). When I've been shopping at shows, they are happy to point out particular choices that are terrarium-friendly.

Marlow Orchids is fairly new to me (not a customer yet but hope to try them) is mail-order from New York that has various species and hybrids and seems to be a nice source for various jewel orchids and some minis.

In Search of Small Things is also new to me (got it bookmarked!) that I ran across via a Facebook terrarium group; I think west-coast-based and although I'm not sure if they do orchids (don't know what the inventory might consist of if it's not all listed due to temporary unavailability) there's some other terrarium stuff on there.

Lastly, also brand new to me, is New World Orchids (seems to be Michigan-based); lists Pleurothallids along with other assorted compact orchid species.

Oh - Black Jungle sometimes has jewels and other mini/compact growers like Bulbophyllums, etc.

I agree that Andy's Orchids is a great source; I appreciate the listing of light levels, moisture levels, bloom season, etc...info. that I don't always get at other web sales sites without having to do additional research (which, let's face it, I do anyway).


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

I have ordered orchids from GlassBox Tropicals and Andy's. I also have ordered non-orchid plants from InSearchofSmallThings. The vendors mentioned above and in other posts all have good reputations.


----------



## DebE (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks so much for this list, my viv is still in the design stage and supplies coming in  I want orchids and this was a wonderful wealth of information  Love it!


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

How many orchids can fit in a 24 X 18 X 18 exo-terra? I am almost done with my build and based on this article would like to try orchids I am interested in three they are 

Pleurothallis rubella
Scaphosepalum rapax
Haroella retrocalla

I have the Jungle Dawn Vivarium LEDs that I will be running and I will be on automatic misting..

I also need to know how to mount these guys do I just pin them to the cork bark on the background? do they go in the substrate? Any information apprecited.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

I have the _Pleurothalis rubella_ and _Haraella retrocalla_. They are pretty small and don't take up much room. I have _Scaph breve_ mounted to my background and the leaves are much bigger than the other two you mentioned but they grow more out than up. The _S. breve_ has spread out quickly and now is probably taking up a 4"X4" area. Another tiny orchid is _Masdevallia erinaceae_ with larger blooms than the _P. rubella_. Also, _Masdevallia nidifica_ is a smaller orchid with larger blooms than the _P. rubella_.

I would also look into some larger orchids like the Dracula's, _Pleurothallis allenii_, Restrepia's. These I have but just put in the viv so not sure how they will do.

This video from Pumilo will give you an idea how many you can fit in a tank:









Malaki33 said:


> How many orchids can fit in a 24 X 18 X 18 exo-terra? I am almost done with my build and based on this article would like to try orchids I am interested in three they are
> 
> Pleurothallis rubella
> Scaphosepalum rapax
> ...


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

JoeKitz said:


> I have the _Pleurothalis rubella_ and _Haraella retrocalla_. They are pretty small and don't take up much room. I have _Scaph breve_ mounted to my background and the leaves are much bigger than the other two you mentioned but they grow more out than up. The _S. breve_ has spread out quickly and now is probably taking up a 4"X4" area. Another tiny orchid is _Masdevallia erinaceae_ with larger blooms than the _P. rubella_. Also, _Masdevallia nidifica_ is a smaller orchid with larger blooms than the _P. rubella_.
> 
> I would also look into some larger orchids like the Dracula's, _Pleurothallis allenii_, Restrepia's. These I have but just put in the viv so not sure how they will do.


Thanks I will take all of this under advisement. I just ordered another one called 

Mediocalcar decoratum

anyone familiar with this one?


----------



## dex356 (Jan 6, 2018)

@Treylane

Very nice list and photos... Hopefully more people add Orchids to there vivariums.


----------



## dex356 (Jan 6, 2018)

@Makaki33

Mediocalcar decoratum is a great miniature orchid and is perfect for a vivarium... There are other Mediocalcar species that are very nice too... Check them out!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mediocalcar decoratum can excel, or die very quickly, depending on where your plant came from. For instance, Andy has carried 2 different Mediocalcar decoratum, on and off for the last year. One is variegated. The variegated form requires cooler temperatures than our vivs run. It does not do well in vivs. His non-variegated form appreciates our frog viv temperatures, and does great in vivs. It also brings a very unique vegetative growth form into the picture.
I've also discussed this plant with somebody who knows plants much better than I do. He has also noted that some he has tried, would not thrive.
In summary, get your M. calcar from Andy's Orchids, and get the cheaper, non-variegated form, and you will receive one very well suited for our uses.

Take a very close at required conditions before trying other Mediocalcar orchids. The others I have looked into required cooler conditions than most of us run our frog tanks at.
Dex356, if you are familiar with other, viv approptiate, Mediocalcars, could you please steer me that direction? I'd love to check them out.



JoeKitz said:


> I would also look into some larger orchids like the Dracula's, _Pleurothallis allenii_, Restrepia's. These I have but just put in the viv so not sure how they will do.


Excellent choices, but be very careful in your choice of Dracula orchids. The vast majority of Dracula orchids prefer sleeping in a coffin...wait, no, they do require cooler temperatures, though. There are some out there that are rated for up to 85F. Those are your targeted orchids. Oh, and Andy seems to have the most complete info for temperatures, lighting levels, and moisture levels. Another orchid I passed over many times, just because I didn't know about them...Dryadella! A Dracula is a miniature orchid. A Dryadella is very much like a miniature Dracula. \
How can you not love a miniature of a miniature??
The Pleurothallis allenii can be troublesome in that she makes the other orchids feel bad.  She is in bloom so often that the other girls develop a poor sense of self esteem, and just don't feel pretty. 
Seriously, friends, you want to showcase your P. allenii. I would say that mine is literally ALWAYS in bloom, however there was a period of about 3 or 4 days recently, that I didn't see blooms or buds ready to open. Other than that, she has been in bloom for the last...gotta be pushing 6 months or better!

And the Restrepia!! Restrepia have a comparatively huge blossom for a miniature orchid. They are so bright, and intricately patterned! 
Restrepia are the potato chips of orchids. You can't have just one, and not want more and more.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Most Scaphosepalum feel very at home in a viv. After settling in, they bloom quite often, with larger, intricate blooms. Many Scaphosepalum blooms like bugs or odd little animals.

Platystele are another great choice that are free flowering throughout the year.

Maybe I missed it, but are we really this far into an orchid thread, without so much as a whispered..."Bulbophyllum"

Answer me this...How can Bulbophyllum, sometimes called "Bulbos", not have a species called "baggins"? Huh?? Bulbo baggins...anybody? 
At least I crack myself up!


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Doug, reading your posts are like reading a classic novel from some bygone era! I love reading your posts. You are very gifted at setting a vivarium scene and describing it in it's most intimate details.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

The blooms on Platystele are so dang tiny. You need a microscope to see them.



Pumilo said:


> Most Scaphosepalum feel very at home in a viv. After settling in, they bloom quite often, with larger, intricate blooms. Many Scaphosepalum blooms like bugs or odd little animals.
> 
> Platystele are another great choice that are free flowering throughout the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

I tend to gravitate towards bigger vivs. As a result a couple of my favorites are plants that maybe wouldn't work for everyone... But if you happen to have room for one, I think they're worth it.

So without further ado, I present BLC Yellow Bird, a fantastical color-changing beauty that blooms late every winter like clockwork and loves my viv conditions:










And Brassavola nodosa, aka "Lady of the Night," which is fragrant and an enthusiastic bloomer. Those are about half the blooms I've got coming from a plant that started out as a really sad rescue specimen. 










Both of these have bloomed every year since I've mounted them in their respective vivs. They're very low maintenance and make wonderful winding exposed roots.


----------

